# Epsilon Electronics is expanding!



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Epsilon Electronics is expanding! Candidate attributes include experience in the following areas:

Car & home audio technical background
Well versed in conducting technical & sales seminars, both domestically and Internationally with interpreters
Moderate acoustic knowledge and enclosure design
Technical Support
Product development
Product evaluation
Well seasoned in traveling
Ability to work in Montebello, CA

Position is available immediately. This is not an on-the-job training position. Unfortunately, I do not have time to do a lot of training so I need a self-starter. The position will spend a lot of time with me, as well as helping with technical support. We launched home audio and DJ audio products at CES and are continuing to grow these lines as well, so this is not 100% car audio. 

Please submit resume to Grizz Archer. No calls, please.

Grizz Archer

Epsilon Electronics
Director of Product Development
Speaker Engineering
Team Manager

[email protected]

Soundstream
Precision Power
Power Acoustik
Farenheit & SPL


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Grizz, any relocation benefits/help?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Not that this needs to be said but- I met grizz last weekend... Seemed like he would be a great guy to work for. Good luck in the search!


----------

